# Finally got this Bobcat up and running!



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

I thought I had some stripped head bolts but thanks to my friend Vince he discover it was only one broken head bold. He fixed it and I just finished some carb adjustments its running great! Traded a hand carved Bird Bath for it. My 8th Bobcat!


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

That machine looks hungry.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice job :hope:


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

That'll chew yer poodle, yep... 

Who else wants to see one of those hand-carved birdbaths?


----------



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

If you go to this link on photobucket you can see some I have carved. Feel free to look around too.

Water Fall And Bird Bath by Riondo Ribeiro | Photobucket


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Those are very nice, thanks for sharing your work.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Dannoman said:


> That machine looks hungry.



Hungry - like heck. That sucker looks angry! The way that auger is set up, reminds me of a flail chopper running at speed. 
Be careful with that sucker :devil: Remember to keep anything warm and fleshy away from the front end of that thing.


----------



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

*Finaling got this Bobcat up and running*



Dannoman said:


> That machine looks hungry.


Now we don't see any snow! Lol!


----------



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

HCBPH said:


> Hungry - like heck. That sucker looks angry! The way that auger is set up, reminds me of a flail chopper running at speed.
> Be careful with that sucker :devil: Remember to keep anything warm and fleshy away from the front end of that thing.



Does that include the wife?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

thestonecarver said:


> Does that include the wife?


Only if she's a keeper :angel:


----------



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

Well I fired up the the 8hp 28" Bobcat today. I was very disappointed. Engine is running very strong but wants to race. I think there must be something wrong with the governor. Does anyone have a picture or schematic diagram of how it should be connected and adjusted? I would appreciate that very much. Thanks


----------



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

thestonecarver said:


> Well I fired up the the 8hp 28" Bobcat today. I was very disappointed. Engine is running very strong but wants to race. I think there must be something wrong with the governor. Does anyone have a picture or schematic diagram of how it should be connected and adjusted? I would appreciate that very much. Thanks


 Just found out the internal governor is broken! Oy Vie! Will be fixed this Wednesday to late for the 6' to 8" they say we are getting on Tuesday. Good thing the 7hp will be up and running with new tire chains.


----------

